# Dog Bed Wetting



## drakesreach70 (Feb 6, 2009)

Help! I have a three year old Border Collie who over the last year has started to wet her bed. She only wees a little but it is day and night no matter how often I let her out. She has a basket in the kitchen and has the run of the house so can sleep where she likes during the day. At night she is back in the kitchen. I am generally around and she has a good walk each day. I know she goes in the garden and she also goes when we walk so I don't understand why she wets in her bed! I can change her bed up to three times any one day. She is sprayed.

I have been to the vets and have been given Propalin Syrup but this is making no difference. ( It seemed to at first some six months ago) No further tests have been carried out by the vets due to her insurance not covering this area. 

She is a lovely dog. Nervous of new people but would protect me to death. She is very loyal to me and is very well trained.

I have tired a cage but that did not work and she now sleeps on a towel/newspaper in a dog plastic basket.

Please someone give some ideas as she can be quite smelly too.

Thankyou.


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

Spayed bitches can be prone to leaking, but I would go back to the vets to rule out any infection and see if there is anything else that can help her


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

One of my shelties had this problem all her life after she was spayed so she was put on that syrup. Sometimes it worked for a bit but as they are not aware they are leaking it can be a problem. I did like you plastic dog bed and any old blankets or towels so I could wash daily. It seems to be worse if they drink a lot of water.


----------



## LadyFrenchies (Jan 11, 2009)

my 2 JRT pups do that they are 6-9 weeks and its obviousely cos they dont know where to do it if u know what i mean, kia the 9 week old one goes to the back door now, she cant go out yet cos she needs her vacs xox lol (sorry to go of topic)


----------



## boodlebear (Oct 13, 2008)

I would take her back to the vets and get a full check up.

Bed wetting while at rest/asleep can possibly be a sign of something more serious, there are a variety of disorders relating to incontinence in younger dogs, spaying can cause it but could also be UTI or kidney problems. 
Is she drinking a lot of water?

Have a look at this link

Urinary Incontinence


----------

